# Locomotive not working



## pilot2fly (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi guys,

I purchased a DCC Bachmann GP30 ACL #902 about a year ago from Ebay. I didn't get a chance to use it until last week (long story). I set it on my E-Z track with my analog controller and it would not move. No lights, no power, no nothing. My other locos worked just fine. 

I recently upgraded to E-Z Command Control Center and the seller told me he ran it on #3 with his E-Z Command. So I plug in the E-Z Command and hit 3 and turn the knob. Nothing. I go through every single number and nothing happens. No lights, no power, nothing. I triple checked to make sure it was aligned with the tracks and it was. Again, other locomotives worked with my new E-Z Command just fine, so I know something is wrong with the loco. Unfortunately, we don't have any model train shops here, so I can't take it anywhere to get fixed. 

I even took off the black plastic parts that hold in the wires and everything looked good.

I took a bunch of screenshots with my phone and hopefully someone can see something that I'm not seeing. I checked all the wiring, everything seems to be in place. 

https://imgur.com/a/YHtuD


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

If analog mode has been disabled, likely DCC choice is #3 if new, #902 if used before...
You may wind up having to do a decoder reset


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have two Bachmann GP30 DCC locomotives.
I converted both using Digitrax decoders.

First, are you certain that the loco address is using
the two digit mode? It may have been changed to
the loco number. 

If you get no response at all it seems likely that
there is a loss of electrical conductivity from the
wheels to the decoder.

And, it is possible that the decoder has be damaged.
You'll want to test to determine the problem.

You have the GP30 with Bachmann factory installed
decoder.

Your GP30 uses a traditional system. The
wipers on the trucks run up to the decoder using
red wire on the right rail, and black wire on the
left rail. 

Use your multimeter set to AC volts and
check the input terminals on the decoder with loco on live DCC
track. My recolection is that each truck's wires
go to separate terminals on the decoder.
You should see around 14 volts. If you
don't get that there is a problem between the
decoder input and the trucks. The wires are
quite delicate. You could have lost contact with
the decoder if one wire is not properly connected
using those little black tabs OR one has broken
from it's contact with a wiper.

inspect the wheels
for dirt, the same for the wipers and make sure
the Red and Black wires are not broken.

If you do get a reading, inspect the decoder close.
Look for any burn spots which may indicate that
it has been damaged.

Hope you get it running, those two GP30s are my
favorites of the 9 locos I have.

Don


----------

